# Microchip + conectividad inalámbrica [Nota de difusión]



## Fogonazo (Jun 12, 2010)

*Microchip anuncia nuevas soluciones certificadas de conectividad inalámbrica para aplicaciones Wi-Fi y Sub-GHz *
Fecha de publicación: 10 junio 2010

​
Microchip anuncia la disponibilidad de dos nuevas soluciones de conectividad inalámbrica dirigidas al mercado de IEEE802.11 certificada (Wi-Fi) y a las bandas Sub-GHz ISM. La combinación de los transceptores de próxima generación de Microchip, las herramientas de desarrollo y el software proporciona las plataformas líderes en el mercado para que los diseñadores introduzcan la tecnología inalámbrica en una amplia variedad de productos de monitorización y control.

El firmware del módulo transceptor Wi-Fi® embebido MRF24WB0MA/MB de próxima generación certificado por agencia incorpora un interface para controlador API de sencillo uso para su conexión a la pila de Protocolo TCP/IP gratuita de Microchip y a sus microcontroladores PIC® de 8, 16 o 32 bit.  Los módulos Wi-Fi embebidos de bajo consumo de Microchip están ayudando a introducir la “Internet de las Cosas” al eliminar la complejidad y el coste que representan el desarrollo de circuitería RF y obtener la certificación de la agencia.  Además, Microchip ha mejorado su pila TCP/IP gratuita y ofrece protocolos gratuitos de suministro EZconfig y ZeroConfig, con el fin de simplificar la puesta en servicio y la configuración de redes Wi-Fi.

El nuevo transceptor MRF89XA ofrece una corriente de recepción extremadamente baja de 3mA, un Amplificador de Potencia de 12,5dBm para transmitir a largas distancias y un Amplificador de Bajo Ruido para una sensibilidad de recepción mejorada de -113dBm. Un selector de paquetes integrado con una FIFO de 64byte para el almacenamiento intermedio (buffering) de transmisión y recepción prolonga más la vida de la batería en redes inalámbricas Sub-GHz de 868, 915 y 950 MHz.  Los módulos transceptores 868 MHz MRF89XAM8A y 915 MHz MRF89XAM9A aceleran los ciclos de diseño al eliminar la complejidad que con lleva el diseño de circuitería RF y el coste que supone obtener la certificación de la agencia.

Microchip también ha creado la Tarjeta Hija MRF24WB0MA PICtail™/PICtail Plus (nº referencia AC164136-4, 59,99 dólares) para realizar desarrollos con el nuevo módulo Wi-Fi. Las Tarjetas Hijas MRF89XAM8A (nº referencia AC164138-1) y MRF89XAM9A (nº referencia AC164138-2) PICtail/PICtail Plus tienen prevista su disponibilidad en el tercer trimestre de 2010, para el desarrollo de aplicaciones de 868 y 915 MHz, respectivamente.

Más info.
Centro de Diseño Inalámbrico de Microchip


----------



## HADES (Jun 15, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm interesante no hace mucho recuerdo que parallax con su "todopoderoso" Propeller de 4 nucleos tambien le dieron funcion de WiFi, y pues me alegra que Microchip no se quede atras!

salu2!

SONIUS


----------

